# Conceal Carry



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Wife and I looking to take the class together, anyone on here in the East Central Ohio area offer it. Reynoldsburg, Pickerington, Pataskala, Newark 
Looking to support an OGF member first, I know all the gun shops offer it.
Send pm or reply with contact info please.
Thank you


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Check out armed2defend they have classes out east do the shooting at private range in canal. It was 90 i think when i did mine. They have a webpage and facebook page. Highly recommend them.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

shroomhunter,
I have a class on 02/28/2015. 

The schedule continues here: http://dillonsportsmancenter.com/calendar.php

Send me a PM with your phone contact information and we'll evaluate your needs vs wants.


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Took mine with Huntinbull 2 years ago he gave discount for ogf members


----------

